# koa vs. rosewood???



## smokey29 (Nov 22, 2008)

in a dreadnaught--is koa wood as good a sound--does it bring out the "bassy" effect as rosewood???


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Koa is great and just as bassy as rosewood, but as in all cases it depends on lots of other factors like size, shape, construction, other woods, other parts, quality, build quality, etc. Trust your ears.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There's something about koa, that just sounds cool for bluesy stuff.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

The next stringed instrument my son will be getting is a Red Mango Uke. He opted for that over Koa. No idea what to expect LOL I would have gone for the Koa so we shall see


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

I've got a Taylor with koa back and sides (I tried out dozens of guitars in my search before deciding on this one), I find it has a much richer and warmer sound than the rosewood guitars but still retains most of the crispness and bass response. Of course "as good a sound" is completely subjective ... your best bet would be to go try a few out if at all possible.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You can have the same dozen koa guitars and they will all sound different, there is just no way to tell which one will suit any one person, even builders have a hard time determining which one will sound like someone wants, me I love the looks but never found one that I would have to go out and buy.Ship


----------

